
Uber Mostly Likely Using OpenStreetMap Data - chippy
https://www.mishari.net/en/2016/07/uber-using-osm-data/
======
chippy
I suspect that they may be using their GPS trace database. It would be hard to
prove.

Traditionally, as some may know, mapping companies added "trap streets" \-
intentional mistakes. With OpenStreetMap they should have to look at
unintentional mistakes. Mistakes where the map is wrong compared with aerial
imagery and with GPS traces.

------
Freak_NL
Title needs an edit: _User_ → _Uber_.

~~~
chippy
Thanks, have edited it.

